

GNU GDB 7.5 brings Go support, reverse debugging on ARM - Tsiolkovsky
http://sourceware.org/ml/gdb-announce/2012/msg00004.html

======
justincormack
For anyone, like me, who had no idea what reverse debugging was, you can step
backwards from a breakpoint/segfault or whatever.
<http://sources.redhat.com/gdb/news/reversible.html>

~~~
Ogre
I ran into it accidentally just the other day, but all it told me was that I
couldn't use it while debugging a multi-threaded program. I was immediately
both elated and disappointed in the feature, since nearly all the C++ programs
I work are multi-threaded.

I don't know if that's true in the latest versions, but it certainly seems
like solving that problem in a multi-threaded environment would be difficult.

Edit: this seems to indicate it can be enabled in a threaded program:
[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/7517236/how-do-i-
enable-r...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/7517236/how-do-i-enable-
reverse-debugging-on-a-multi-threaded-program) I will have to try it. I guess
it's just another case of a badly worded error message "Target multi-thread
does not support this command." sure makes it sound like you can't reverse in
a multi-threaded program, doesn't it?

------
biomechanica
It's good to see Go officially supported.

~~~
Evbn
What happened before? Go documentation was already claiming gdb was the
debugger to use.

